# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  สมาชืกใหม่ครับ

## ปุณโณ วงภาพ

คือผมเป็นสมาชิกใหม่ครับ ทำงานอยู่ส่วนท้องถิ่น ด้านสาธารณภัย กำลังสนใจวิทยุlสื่อสารใช้ในราชการครับ เป็นของ icom ic - v80 ข้อมูลหน่อยครับผม

----------


## Applicot

ยินดีต้อนรับเข้าสู่กลุ่มค่ะ

----------

